# cream cheese /pecans



## dave54 (Nov 17, 2010)

cold smoked 10 with pecans (with brown sugar) and 5 plain








crushed pecans with brown sugar (2tb spoons butter and 1/2 cup brown sugar in a sauce pan over the pecans)







ready to go in the smoker







smokin! ( Apple)







wrapped in foil  (Julia Childs' cook book hint says it will last in foil)







sorry no pics from when I pulled them out of the smoker had a buddy drop off a cord of wood and forgot


----------



## miamirick (Nov 17, 2010)

dave that looks like a great idea

would you give me a few details on the smoking procedure, time temp how long in the fridge


----------



## dave54 (Nov 17, 2010)

miamirick said:


> dave that looks like a great idea
> 
> would you give me a few details on the smoking procedure, time temp how long in the fridge


No problem ,

  smoker is an old Little chief electric cold smoker BUT I use an AMS in it with apple ( I made the dust which barely burns till I get dust Todd is sending)

outside temp was about 35 when I started and 40 when it finished and smoked for 3 hours

 Refridgerator time is pretty much out the window ,some swear it's good right off the smoker and the longest it's gotten to rest is 3 days before it's eaten !

 I have hidden some from wife and friends that have gone a week resting and honestly if you use a light wood ( apple cherry etc ) it's good within a day or waiting a week

 2 weeks resting, I have no idea ,it's never made it that long

and FYI it's good with jam or jelly just poured on it


----------



## miamirick (Nov 17, 2010)

looks great i think i will try a couple for thanksgiving

thanks for the tips


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

Man that looks awesome and in a couple of weeks you will be in the fine cheeses.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 17, 2010)

Dave it looks great thanks for posting it


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

Great post Dave. Got me thinking now of how to do some with some different flavors


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 18, 2010)

Where is the canadian bacon in the fridge at? LOL ... just in case i come over for a raid !


----------



## dave54 (Nov 18, 2010)

cycletrash said:


> Where is the canadian bacon in the fridge at? LOL ... just in case i come over for a raid !


LOl .back in the fridge to make it easier to cut and seal and yes I got cheese for your Dad too

(Q-view on the bacon coming Friday nite)


----------

